# NOW Drive/Select vs Union Contact Pro or Burton Genesis



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Might be a good time to pick up a set of Drives if you want mid-stiff. Yes they say stiff but next year the highback on the current drive is going on to the select, and the drive is getting a higher stiffer highback, there is also a carbon fiber HB option. So I'd consider it more of a mid stiff considering they will be hella stiff next year.
I think you will be fine in a L with a size 10, the heelcup is pretty narrow so it should hold your boot just fine

I own the drives and I do like them a lot but I do wish they were even stiffer, the highback does twist laterally pretty easily, but are pretty solid front to back. Guess I'll be shelling out again next year.

The only "advantage" of the selects is being able to remove the highback, but since it's not 1992 anymore I don't really get the hype about that. Then again I'm not an urban park rat so...


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

My Cartels have served me well, but they don't have much time left in them. I'd like to replace them after this season, and I'm wondering how the NOW Drives compare. Online reviews are a mixed bag, but it seems like they work as advertised. So, has anyone spent a season on the Drives? Do they hold up to hard riding? Will my heel fit in the heel cup (I hear it's narrow)? How does the flex and response compare to the Cartel? Are they comfortable to wear all day e'ry day?

Between teaching and free riding, I'm on my board most of the day about 120 days a season and I can't afford new gear very often. I am drawn more to steep/technical lines and trees than park, but I do it all. My current setup is 06 Rome Anthem 159, Burton Cartels, Burton Driver X boots.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

I have the Selects and the Contact Pros. If you need a binding you can fold over then the Contact Pros will be it. Otherwise the Selects are such a higher quality piece of gear it's ridiculous. They are super well built and a little heavy, but they will put your game on blast. I love these things in the park, I get an extra foot at least of pop with these bindings and the padding is awesome off of bigger booters. I have never noticed the plate technology. JP gave me some recommendations on the bushings and he was spot on. Ironically I have seen a bunch of guys killing it in the park this year with the Selects. I stumbled upon them completely by accident, not a binding I would normally be interested in as it seems marketed as a freeride product. I also love the tight heelcup it lets you really snap the shit out of spins, super responsive.

Faster, higher, harder - the Selects

Super forgiving, flexy - the Contact Pros


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the comparison. You're talking 2014 contact pros, correct? What do you mean binding that can fold over? does the highback not fold down on the Select?

Which do you feel has a more damp ride? Or is that what you mean by super forgiving?


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah 2014 Contact Pros. The bindings are nothing alike. The Pros are in my opinion a straight up park binding, super forgiving meaning the binding has a lot of lateral flex to save your ass on sketchy landings etc. The Selects are way stiffer (metal heelcup) but still super fun and responsive. Damp isn't my favorite word with bindings but the Selects are more solid, and cush feeling than the Pros. If you aren't riding park get the Selects.


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

I plan on using these bindings everywhere except on pow days. I have a different board with Union Atlas bindings for that. So, they'll see lots of groomers, chunder, not so deep pow days. They'll run the park in the Spring time which is kicking in for this month. And when I say the park, I'm talking small/medium jumps and maybe some boxes. I'm not so good in the park, but I do want to learn some spins. Also, it seems the Selects aren't easy to find locally, so I'm looking at the Drive or the IPO. I've been more interested in the Drive because of the asym ankle strap.

I've like the flex of the previous Contacts. Maybe I'll stick my Atlas bindings on my Impossible and see if I like a stiffer binding on that board.

Truthfully, I have been leaning towards the Contacts Pros because they're cheaper, but I keep coming back to the NOWs because I want to try the new tech.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

I wouldn't overthink it personally. Both good bindings. Main difference is the Selects are more responsive, poppy, and cushioned. (And less soft and flexible)


----------



## KKTRA (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi, I know this is very late but what was the advice you were given on the bushings?


----------

